# Infrared Friendly Cabinet Doors



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello,

I am in the process of creating built-ins in my living room. Part of the reason I am creating built-ins was to hide the many electronics (receiver, dvd player, computer, etc). Although this part is far off I have been giving it some thought.

Has anyone built cabinet doors that are infrared friendly (these will ultimately be painted cabinets and shaker style)?

I understand material thinness isn't necessarily a factor (so a thin a very piece of plywood probably wouldn't work :smile

I know there are infrared repeaters, but I want that to be plan C.

Thanks!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Infrared is light so anything other than glass or plastic won't let it through.
If you want wood doors you will need a repeater when closed.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

croaker said:


> Infrared is light so anything other than glass or plastic won't let it through.
> If you want wood doors you will need a repeater when closed.


Correct.

George


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jasonder (Sep 13, 2014)

Another possible solution I used at a clients house was speaker cloth splined like a screen into the back of doors. It was clean and works really well.


----------



## carny (Oct 22, 2014)

i had a similar problem. I wanted to have all my "stuff" in the closet behind the tv which is another room. After looking at ir repeaters I came across the Logitech Harmony smart remotes. They have a hub that sits with your components and the remote itself is rf. There is also an app for your phone that turns it into a remote over wifi. It will also control a ps3.

I bought a refurb from amazon for about $80


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have two methods in use in my house for hidden electronics. As one poster mentioned, speaker (or any relatively light cloth, stretched) will transmit IR signals. For my cable box in one built-in, I had the panel for that niche built as a frame that clicked in (small dowel pins and a magnetic catch); I built a cloth covered frame that pressure fitted inside this --- used white cloth, which matched the white lacquer of the built-in. Cable remote controls the cable box with no problem.

For another built-in that contained an Apple TV hidden behind the flat screen, I used an IR Remote. The receiver sensor inserts in a 5/8" hole as I recall and is very unobtrusive. I scotch taped the sender directly over the Apple TV sensor (there is a complete spaghetti mass of wires and cables where this box lives). Everything has worked fine now for four years.


----------

